# Li-ion Notebook-akku kaputt? "reparieren"? oder hab ich +/- vertauscht



## shithead (1. September 2004)

hi leute,
 ich glaube ich habe gestern nen dummen fehler gemacht. beim vorbeilaufen ist mir das ladekabel meines laptops am fuß hängen geblieben. dabei hat sich der stecker vom kabel gelöst. am kabel sind zwei pole. ich habe leider + auf - und ungekehrt gesteckt und wieder an den laptop angeschlossen und so ne ganz schöne zeit lang "geladen". 

als ich dann das winxp SP2 draufspielen wollte und mir das setup sagte, dass das servicepack nur installiert werden kann wenn der notebook über das netzteil betrieben wird wurde ich stutzig, da das kabel schon paar stunden drinsteckte. habs dann gemerkt und sofort verbessert. nun ist der akku ganz leer und lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen. 

irgendwie hab ich angst, dann ich den geschrottet hab.
hab mal bei t-online gelesen, dass man solche akkus praktisch runderneuen kann, wenn sie für eine gewisse zeit ins tiefkühlfach macht. der typ war zwar handyakkus gedacht, aber beim laptop sollte es ja das selbe sein.

was meint ihr? habt ihr schon mal erfahrungen damit gemacht? hab keine lust für 150€ nen neuen zu kaufen.

bye


----------

